# Tool Talk >  Armored excavator hits land mine - video

## Jon

Chilean armored demining excavator hits land mine. 11-second video:

 

More: https://www.equipmentworld.com/video...rom-land-mine/

Previously:

Bucket chain excavator walking GIF
WWII Churchill tank converted into mine clearer
Excavator saves deer - GIF
Homemade armored bulldozer rampage in Colorado
Quenching an anvil in a river, with an excavator - GIF
International Harvester automatic towed mine planter
Excavator travels downhill
excavator prepares and serves hot dog

----------

baja (Jan 27, 2019),

cmarlow (Apr 5, 2019),

hansgoudzwaard (Apr 13, 2019),

lavern s (Jan 26, 2019),

oldpastit (Jan 27, 2019),

PJs (Jan 27, 2019)

----------


## Radioman

I guess that’s the nature of the business? Must suck though!

I’d like to know the damage?

----------

PJs (Jan 27, 2019)

----------


## that_other_guy

Brutal.
It makes me reconsider how I think about my desk job.

----------

PJs (Jan 27, 2019)

----------


## marksbug

I think i woudl want a longer probe.....with another shield

----------


## Ralphxyz

The operators cage has to be really re-inforced!!

----------


## marksbug

diapers too!!

----------


## PJs

Too bad the despots who planted them aren't there for the decommissioning. The Ottawa Treaty and all the previous conventions should have had them and their cohorts dig them up by hand. Nasty bidness!

----------


## marksbug

I disagree,the ones who ordered the mines and the ones who ordered it to be done should of dug them up. bingo, bubba, wang,helmut,thong,scumetchie and charlie were just fallowing the orders.

----------


## KPL

> Too bad the despots who planted them aren't there for the decommissioning. The Ottawa Treaty and all the previous conventions should have had them and their cohorts dig them up by hand. Nasty bidness!



Linked article seems to tell that's actually happening, Chile is removing it's own mines. Sure, not the already dead leaders themselves.

----------

PJs (Jan 28, 2019)

----------


## Jon

Labeled as sea mine detonation on beach.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Apr 6, 2019),

cmarlow (Apr 5, 2019),

Moby Duck (Apr 6, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Apr 6, 2019),

Seedtick (Apr 5, 2019),

that_other_guy (Apr 6, 2019),

Tule (Apr 7, 2019),

will52100 (Apr 5, 2019)

----------


## cmarlow

I would not have wanted to be that guy in the orange vest who had to stand out there while the excavator was burying the mine.

----------


## Jon

Mine flail hits a land mine.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

high-side (May 4, 2019),

Seedtick (Apr 29, 2019)

----------

